# penn mariner rod



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a penn mariner rod that has lost some of the eyes- Hate to just throw it out. Can anyone use it for practice - else it goes out ed


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Penn Mariner*

Don't throw it away. PM me please.

Received rod(s) and reels. Thanks a lot. They will be put to good use. C2


----------

